

TINTAG, the First Rechargeable Item Tracker - timurlenk
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tintag-the-first-rechargeable-item-tracker#home

======
JoeAltmaier
Hm, so as long as I lose things more often than every 4 months (battery
lifetime) I will be reminded to recharge the tag. Not sure that works for me.

------
pax
How does this match against [http://thetrackr.com](http://thetrackr.com) ?

~~~
timurlenk
Seems to be same concept but cheaper and with rechargeable battery so even
cheaper on the long run. (and more environmentally friendly, arguably)

Also the campaign is flexible funding, I have contacted them and they said
they are shipping in November whether it gets funded or not, the product is
mostly ready.

